# The Lakes...Local hospital, take-out & laundry numbers!!!



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi All

We finally arrived in Dubai yesterday and have just realised that there is so much we need to know to familiarise ourselves with the local amenities starting with the closest A&E....watching the kids at the pool today its only a matter of time before we have a sprain or worse!! Can anyone advise!! Also, on a lesser note I am also looking for the numbers for the local pizza delivery etc and laundry delivery.

If there is a better source for all of the above please let me have the link.

All help greatly appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi All
> 
> We finally arrived in Dubai yesterday and have just realised that there is so much we need to know to familiarise ourselves with the local amenities starting with the closest A&E....watching the kids at the pool today its only a matter of time before we have a sprain or worse!! Can anyone advise!! Also, on a lesser note I am also looking for the numbers for the local pizza delivery etc and laundry delivery.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you arrived safe and well, hope it wasn't too traumatic!!!

I am glad you have your priorities right!!! I can give you no. for pizza as hubby is a regular if you can wait till tomorrow as he's at the rugby - i'm sure he said it's in the Greens and when we were over we had a delivery and it was good. Can't help with the others though - but make sure you get them before I get there LOL - Oh as well as a hairdresser!!! 

Catch up soon

Debbie


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

hello and welcome to dubai! im sure that you will find a laudry in the lakes/ meadows village? at the very least there is a dry cleaners. If you google laudry in dubai there is a collection service based in burj dubai who will be able to collect everything and return it within 24 hours. As for the local delievery for food i found this web page and its great! [[http://www.startpagedubai.com/home-delivery.htm]] least it means you wont have to have pizza every night!
Not too sure on the hospital, im still trying to find my local too....


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi All
> 
> We finally arrived in Dubai yesterday and have just realised that there is so much we need to know to familiarise ourselves with the local amenities starting with the closest A&E....watching the kids at the pool today its only a matter of time before we have a sprain or worse!! Can anyone advise!! Also, on a lesser note I am also looking for the numbers for the local pizza delivery etc and laundry delivery.
> 
> ...


Susan

It's called Hurrah Pizza - 800 487724


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

dallan said:


> Susan
> 
> It's called Hurrah Pizza - 800 487724


thanks Debbie, yes we arrived its all good so far...uniform shop was closed as its a holiday here but we have that to look forward to tomorrow!!

Thanks for pizza no. that will do for dinner tonight!!

will email soon

x


----------

